# SATA Drive not appearing in FreeBSD 8.2



## ikbendeman (Aug 22, 2012)

The following shows that ad8 is being recognized by FreeBSD 8.2...

```
[1][*****][/boot/kernel]> dmesg | grep ATA
atapci0: <VIA 8251 SATA300 controller> port 0xff00-0xff07,0xfe00-0xfe03,0xfd00-0xfd07,0xfc00-0xfc03,0xfb00-0xfb0f mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdfff3ff irq 21 at device 15.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ad4: 953869MB <Seagate ST31000528AS CC37> at ata2-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
ad8: 476940MB <Seagate ST3500630AS 3.AAK> at ata4-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
```

This drive has worked in other versions of FreeBSD. Yes, I know I should upgrade but my ports tree is so out of date I'm not sure I have the time to update/rebuild ports/etc.

The issue is... 

```
[1][*****][/boot/kernel]>ls /dev | grep ad
ad0
ad0s1
ad0s1a
ad0s1b
ad0s1d
ad0s1e
ad0s1f
ad1
ad1s1
ad4
ad4s1
ad4s1d
advd
```

Any suggestions? I have tried messing with the following sysctl variables to no avail:



> hw.pci.honor_msi_blacklist: 0
> hw.pci.enable_msix: 0
> hw.pci.enable_msi: 0



I would love to be able to use this drive (ad8)... its my backup drive. And it's worked in previous versions. Let me know what other information you may need from me. I'll probably update to 9.0 soon-ish. But for now, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have tried setting the SATA driver in the bios to both AHCI mode and IDE emulation mode, both to no avail.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh... and I suppose I should have included 


```
>uname -a
FreeBSD ****.**** 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     ***@***:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> Yes, I know I should upgrade but my ports tree is so out of date I'm not sure I have the time to update/rebuild ports/etc.


You usually don't need to rebuild your ports after a minor version upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

You have ad0, ad1 and ad4. It's possible the drives changed device numbers.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 24, 2012)

If the drive has no partition table on it, it will not show up in /dev/.
`# gpart show`
should give you the output of your ad8 problem.
`# gpart create -s mbr /dev/ad8`
will create the MBR partition table on ad8. This will make the drive visible in /dev/ and you can have at it by adding your partitions as you like


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> If the drive has no partition table on it, it will not show up in /dev/.



A drive without a partition table should still show up in /dev, although it may not show up in the output of
`# gpart show`


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 25, 2012)

Its my backup drive... it already has partitions and data

. When I'm back at my computer (on my phone) I will post the output of gpart. I sincerely doubt it has anything to do with MBR or partition tables as it has worked in previous versions, and running a live USB stick of FreeBSD 9.0... it appears to have no problems.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You usually don't need to rebuild your ports after a minor version upgrade.



8.0 to 9.0 is a fairly major upgrade.... no?


----------



## kpa (Aug 25, 2012)

Install misc/compat8x after the upgrade, that should keep the ports that depend on 8.2 world still running.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 26, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Install misc/compat8x after the upgrade, that should keep the ports that depend on 8.2 world still running.



Which would still require a portsnap fetch and a rebuild of all deps. Thank the flying spaghetti monster for how cheap thumb drives are... I suppose I'll have to do a fresh install of 9.0... This is an older machine and I honestly don't have the time anymore to compile a custom kernel and rebuild all ports....


----------

